# So... oven treating wood?



## Slingapult (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok so I just got into slingshots a week or two ago. I'm currently working on my third slingshot. I haven't posted any posted any of them on the form yet, but I'm just experimenting with a few different things. My first was a board cut which I stained with linseed oil. The second is a natural stained with linseed and given a clear coat spray. The third is another natural, but I wanted to try to cook it in the oven instead of using linseed oil. This brings me to my question: What is the best way to do this? Do you string it up from and oven rack with wire? Do you simply set in in a pan? I know that it requires a low temp but that is about all I know about it. Any help with this will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Haven't done any in the oven but the microwave is quick and easy alternative if you have one. do it for a minute or two at a time and a short rest in between. H


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

What are you hoping to achieve by cooking a fork?

Drying it out?

Hardening the wood?

Making it waterproof?

Changing the colour?

Under most circumstances you can only expect to dry it out. All the other effects can take a lot more than a simple bake in the kitchen oven.

Drying is essential for strength and stability, but you'll still need a finish of some kind on most woods. Linseed oil or any number of other options.


----------



## Slingapult (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok thanks. I was hoping to dry it out to strengthen it mainly, but I also heard that it might darken it just a little bit. I guess not though.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You can darken it, but it takes high temperatures and an oxygen-free atmosphere inside to oven to do it reliably and safely.

If you have no microwave (or no permission to put forks into one), you could seal the natural fork ends with aluminium tape or foil and put it in the oven after it has been used for cooking/baking and leave it until the oven has cooled down. It might take a few times. Weigh it before you start and keep going until the weight doesn't get any lower.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Generally this is the process I use on my natural forks after the bark has been removed:

1)Set the microwave to a defrost setting

2)Weigh the fork on some scales and take note of the weight

3) Put the fork in the microwave for 2-3 minutes depending on thickness

4) Allow to cool and weigh again taking note of new weight

5) Repeat steps 3&4 until the fork stays at approximately the same weight

At this point the fork will not loose any more moisture through this procedure.

I then carve the fork until I have the finished shape then set in the oven for 15-20 minutes at 200-220 degrees.

Allow to cool and then finish how you want.

Hope that helps


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I just use the Tropical sun beating down on my closed up car wind shield for a few days to do the job.


----------

